# Gros problème sur ibook G4 baisse de luminosité intempestive !!



## celine_m92 (3 Avril 2008)

Bjr à tous,

j'ai un gros problème avec mon ibook G4. Depuis 2 ans, tout allait bien et il y a deux jours, il a eu une "réaction" étrange.
En fait, quand il est posé sur un table tout va bien.

Mais sinon, il y a un faux contact j'ai l'impression, du coup la luminosité passe du max à 0 (je vois encore la page d'acceuil internet ouverte mais quasiment pas), il semble appuyer tout seul sur certaines touches (eject..). toutes les pages se ferment et quand je suis sur world, il écrit automatiquement ces lettres "&aq".

du coup j'ai tapoté avec mes doigts sur le dessous du mac, et il a la meme réaction (baisse luminosité etc). 

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu ce pb ? car sur les forums je n'ai rien vu de semblable. d'ailleurs, il ne s'éteint pas, et il suffit d'appuyer sur F2 pour que la lumière revienne. 

Je suis assez inquiète car je ne m'en sers qu'à l'extérieur et j'ai peur que la coque ait été abimée et donc l'intérieur du mac..

je pense que je vais l'amener dans un mac store mais j'aimerais avoir l'avis de "mackeu" avisés avant. Je précise qu'évidemment.. je ne suis plus sous garantie.

Merci de vos réponses !!


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

bonjour, 

utilise tu une montre ou un bracelet sur ta main droite ?
sur le dessus du lecteur , donc a droite, se trouve le capteur de mise en veille (qui doit se metre lorsque l on referme l ecran sur la base. Ce probleme est peut etre du à ca, ou à autre chose.

Pour le clavier , j ai deja vu ce probleme et je pense qu il faut le changer , mais pour cela , il suffirait de l acheter sur Ebay et de le monter soit meme , c est extremement rapide, 4 vis seulement. Cela reviendrait beaucoup moins cher que de passer par un sav apple , qui eux, comptabiliseraient le prix du clavier au prix fort + le prix de leur main d oeuvre (pas donné generalement).

Cordialement.


PS : c est un 12 pouces ou 14 pouces ?


----------



## celine_m92 (3 Avril 2008)

Et bien.. je ne suis pas certaine mais il me semble que c'est un 12 pouces (tout le monde peut apprécier mon niveau en matière de mac..)

sinon, je n'utilise aucun bracelet ou autre qui pourrait expliquer une mise en veille. 

d'ailleurs, je viens de refermer mon mac (encore allumé) et je remarque maintenant qu'il fait des bruits étranges : meme refermé, il continue de faire le bruit qu'il fait quand il se met en veille ou se "réveille".. Rien ne va plus..

mais je suis pas sure que ce soit le clavier, qui fonctionne plutot bien alors que quand je bouge l'ordinateur (ou simplement l'écran parfois), il devient presque noir. 

en tout cas, merci pour ta réponse..


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

oui mais les problemes clavier (qui ecrit des lettres lorsque tu vas sous word) et la baisse voire disparition de luminosité sont bien 2 pannes differentes 
donc pour la luminosité, tapote sur le bas du capot de l ecran ( c est là que se trouve l inverter, qui donne la luminosité de l ecran ) , si ca reagit ,je pense que l inverter ou que le cable inverter , est à changer ).  La luminosité disparait elle , sans que tu touches au Ibook ?


----------



## celine_m92 (3 Avril 2008)

ah okay ^^

pour l'histoire de la luminosité, je pense qu'il est très possible que la carte soit à changer, car quand je bouge l'écran (qui par définition est relié par le bas..) de quelques milimètres, il refait ses bizarreries. Mais il le fait aussi quand je touche en dessous du mac vers l'écran..

Par contre, quand je ne bouge pas l'ordi et qu'il est à plat, pas de problème.


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Avril 2008)

oui parce que le cable inverter part de l inverter , qui se trouve dans l ecran , en passant par la charniere, puis viens se connecter sur la carte mere  , il est donc possible que ce soir juste le cable inverter


----------

